# [APP][FREE + NO ADS] Nexulockr, an Easy Way to Manage your Nexus Phones in Ubuntu



## isantop (Oct 17, 2012)

Nexulockr is a simple tool for modding Nexus Devices. Currently it can:

* Open a shell on the device
* Reboot the device into recovery mode, bootloader, or back into Android
* Grab information from the device like the model number, serial, product name and board name.
* Unlock/relock the device bootloader
* Root/Unroot devices
* Provide utilities for flashing fastboot partitions

By the end of development, we hope to be able to:

* Provide utilities for flashing fastboot partitions
* faciitate installing alternate OSs onto the device, like new ROMs or Ubuntu Touch

Nexulockr comes in two parts. The first part is an Android App that can easily enter developer settings to enable USB debugging (required for Apps like Nexulockr to work) and download recovery images and Superuser.zip for your phone.

The second part is a Desktop App for Ubuntu. The app can currently download a copy of it for you, or you can download it through apt by running these commands:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nexulockr-dev/nexulockr-beta
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install nexulockr

The Desktop app can unlock or root your device with one click each. It can also re-lock the bootloader or unroot. Also included is a flash utility for flashing fastboot partitions and reboot utilities. It includes backup facilities for creating adb backups that can be restored from any computer with the Android SDK, or Helium Backup on your phone.

Rooting instructions with Nexulockr:

1. Download the companion app from the Play Store.

2. Open it and choose "Open Developer Settings" To enable USB debugging, if it isn't already enabled. Download the app, Recovery image, and superuser if your computer doesn't have internet access.

3. Install the Nexulockr Desktop app and plug your phone in. If prompted on your phone, Check to "Always allow from this machine".

4. Click Refresh, and make sure your phone information is displayed in Nexulockr. Back up your data, if you want to.

5. Click Unlock, then confirm the unlock on your phone.

6. Click Root, then confirm the root on your phone.

Next time you refresh, Nexulockr should display the root state of your phone (Rooted or Unrooted).

All commands to the device are sent through adb and fastboot, so you can be sure your data is safe.

Nexulockr is compatible with any Nexus device, and should also work with any phone that supports fastboot, abd, and ClockworkMod Touch recovery (officially). The companion app supports any Nexus device running Android 4.1 or newer.

Nexulockr and the companion App are licensed under the GNU GPL V3. Source code is available here and here.

Screenshots here.


----------

